# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [TV] Stargate Universe

## Alain B.

La premire saison est actuellement diffuse sur SciFi (US).

C'est trs diffrent des deux premires sries.
Certains vont aim, d'autres non.

Et vous ?

----------


## seb2020

Moi, j'aime bien. C'est vrai que l'ambiance est trs diffrente des autres SG. L'histoire est plus sombre je trouve. J'ai eu un peu l'impression que c'tait mou du genou, mais cela s'amliore on dirait.

On verra la suite, que j'attends avec impatience

----------


## Caine

Merci pour l'info, mme si je n'ai pas cette chane.

Pour les curieux, voici un trailer, a m'a l'air sympa. Mme si a va tre dur de rivaliser avec SG et Atlantis. le ton semble plus srieux, du moins dans le trailer.

Tilk va me manquer. En effet  ::): 

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9yn3u_sgu-stargate-universe-trailer-promo_shortfilms"]Dailymotion - SGU : Stargate Universe - Trailer Promo Comic Con [VO] - une vido Cinma@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x9yn3u@@AMEPARAM@@x9yn3u[/ame]

----------


## Alain B.

C'est vraiment diffrent de SG1 et d'Atlantis.

Je tente un petit rsum :
un groupe de terrien choue, (sans possibilit de retour) sur le "Destiny" un vaisseau des anciens lanc en "pilotage auto" depuis des millons d'annes pour explorer l'univers. 

Ce groupe, mlange de civil et de militaire, n'est absolument pas prpar, pas d'quipement etc ...
Le vaisseau est une "ruine volante" dont ils n'arrivent pas  reprendre le contrle et qui continue son voyage ...

----------


## kuranes

En france, on risque d'avoir cette srie sur autre chose que SciFi ?

Le concept change, mme si c'est encore et toujours du stargate a peut tre pas mal.

----------


## f-leb

Dans Stargate SG1, il y avaient les mchants goa'ulds, des parasites extraterrestes berk ::x: .
Il y avaient aussi les Ori, des religieux fanatiques brrr ::furax:: ....

Dans Stargate Atlantis, c'taient les Wraiths, monstrueux ::evilred:: ...

et l dans le nouveau Stargate Universe, ils sont comment les mchants ?

----------


## Alain B.

> et l dans le nouveau Stargate Universe, ils sont comment les mchants ?


Lesquels ? Il y en a tellement  ::aie:: 

Bien qu'un groupe d'aliens bleutres commence  revenir assez souvent, il n' y a pas "encore" d'ennemis attitrs.
Je ne suis pas sur que a soit dans le style de cette nouvelle srie

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour, par curiosit j'ai regard ... je n'ai pas aim.

Il y a trop d'absurdits, les scnes ne sont pas du tout travailles (meilleur exemple : deux personnes fouillent une chambre, mais il prfre chercher dans le noir avec leur lampe torche plutt que d'allumer la lumire  ::D:  -- mais c'est juste un exemple parmi tant d'autres).

Le scnario n'est pas consistant : des personnages importants  certains moments disparaissent juste du devant de la scne pendant quelques pisodes, alors qu'ils n'auraient pas d (je pense au pauvre scientifique qui s'est assis sur la chaise, mais que devient-il ? tout le monde s'en fout ^^).

Les acteurs sont plutt mauvais, la ralisation semble tre l'uvre d'un dbutant, les bruitages sont ridicules et ne parlons pas des manuvres spatiales oO il y a aussi la manire dont les deux scientifiques principaux dcouvre le SI du vaisseau : laissez-moi rire !


Pour conclure, SGU ne vaut pas, de loin, SG-1 et SGA. Dsol pour ceux qui aiment.


Edit : le scnario tente de s'inspirer de Battlestar Galactica, mais ne fait au final que copier les points les moins bien russis (conflits civils-militaires par exemple).

----------


## alex61

> Pour conclure, SGU ne vaut pas, de loin, SG-1 et SGA. Dsol pour ceux qui aiment.


c'est une question de gout 

moi je trouve ca sympa 

le scenario tien plutot la route c'est la fininalisation de stargate
SG1 : 7 chevron
SGA :8chevron 
SGU : 9 chevron

logique  ::roll:: 

et sinon personne sait pour quand sont prvu les tlfilm de SGA ?

----------


## Rachel

sgu ne vaut rien vu que la srie est arrte !  ::(: 
pourquoi j'ai regard le pilote ?  ::cry::

----------


## Barsy

> sgu ne vaut rien vu que la srie est arrte ! 
> pourquoi j'ai regard le pilote ?


La srie reste trs bonne. a vaut le coup de voir les 2 premires saisons mme si le dernier pisode laisse un peu sur sa faim.

----------


## tigunn

La srie est excellente, de bien meilleure facture que les autres; il faut rendre ce qui est  csar objectivement; et contrebalancer ces avis ngatifs.
Aprs, j'ai beaucoup aim SG1, pas du tout SGA, pour diffrentes raisons mais dans l'ensemble SGU est beaucoup plus soigne.



> sgu ne vaut rien vu que la srie est arrte !


 NON, seule deux saisons taient annoncs ds le dpart; ce qui n'exclue nullement que d'autres saisons soient produites plus tard. Cette opus le mrite.



> Il y a trop d'absurdits


 et tu le compare  SGA.
Je vais citer Eli :


> Crer un systme solaire c'est de la science fiction mais voyager de plantes en plantes  travers un vortex, a c'est possible!

----------


## Lady

> NON, seule deux saisons taient annoncs ds le dpart; ce qui n'exclue nullement que d'autres saisons soient produites plus tard. Cette opus le mrite.
> :


Ca semble difficile vu qu'aux dernires nouvelles la licence entire est abandonne par la mgm qui n'a plus de sous (et du coup pas de films non plus ...)  ::cry::

----------


## tigunn

::aie::  On peut toujours esprer que la licence sera reprise.
MAIS seule deux saisons taient prvues au dpart.

----------

